# Don't be jealous. Ok, Maybe a little. :)



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My new friends have arrived and they are now in the 4th Reef tank in my home. they have a 29G all to themselves and are doing great.

Mated Pair of Maroon Clowns. I will be moving their new home in for them tonight. A beautiful GBTA that is in another tank. They are going to get spoiled.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just beautiful! sick of them yet? good send'em my way


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, they look awesome!! I'm guessing that the one on the left is the male and the one on the right is the female?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

left female, right male


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MP gets the Prize!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Some shots of the rest of the new arrivals and more of Fred & Wilma in their new home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Totally awesome!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

keri, you forget i have your address, a tank of gas and some good timing and ill have some nice additions too! so, when your at the store, is louise home? ill have to think of some way to get her out of the house so i can get some clams and such.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You'll have to get past Louise, 2 Rug Rats, the Rottie and 3 feirce Cats! Oh yea, And my Security Cameras.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice maroons!


----------



## Jay333 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Nice Tank looks cool*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome man. If you look on ebay they got some hot pink tipped BTA's, do you think those were reds and just bleached? or actually their real colors?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Dyed IMHO!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They are just awful




ly beautiful. I know how to dispose of them if you want to send them my way. 


sorry bout that my keyboards space bar stuck.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish_doc is pretty


good at recognising a good fish when he sees one.
Can't beat a maroon clown.

And yeah I'm having that problem too fish_doc.


----------

